# CPC-A Trying to get a Medical coding job



## margaret.kaas73@gmail.com (Jan 17, 2019)

I recently passed my CPC exam in September 2018.  I have been searching for a fulltime coding job since early October.  I am told I do not have the experience and skills they are looking for.  I am feeling defeated at the moment.  Does anybody have any advice for a new coder?  Does doing the Practicode through AAPC help?


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jan 19, 2019)

*I understand*

I highly suggest getting your foot in the door at a medical facility or accepting the on coder call position that may be offered. I got in by working as a ward secretary on a med/surg floor.


----------



## fotopoulosamy@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2019)

*I'm with you*

I'm in the same boat you are. I currently work at a doctor's office as a medical administrative assistaant on phones. I am also working through practicode. Since the update, it has gotten a lot better.


----------



## jleitch (Feb 26, 2019)

I am in the same boat.  I passed my certification in December 2017


----------



## torrimorris (Feb 28, 2019)

*Advice*

I receive my Cert in Aug 2018 and was in your same situation. Here are my suggestions. First try and find some internships. Get some Epic, Sunrise, Cerner or any EHR software exp. I used that and the internship exp to tweak my resume and starting getting interviews. Before I know it I had 5 job offers all in a 2 week time frame.  I am sure that you have seen most of the job postings require/prefer 3 to 10 years exp. There are positions out that that wants new coders (CPC-A) with no exp to train you; that's how I got my state job just last week. I would love to assist you in resume tips or however I can.


----------

